# Mother Not Breastfeeding??



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hello,

Monday my doe had 7 kits!! well at least I think 7 due to the fact I can't tuch them 

Well, this morning I found one dead but it was warm so I am thinking maybe it just died from a cold or something?

But my real question is, is she breastfeeding them? every time I go to the cage she is either eating or drinking water or just resting. When do rabbits usually breast feed? 

thanks


----------



## Bunny-kids (Mar 8, 2012)

Many times you'll never see the doe in the nest. Mine usually feed the kits only at night. If you pick up the kits and look at them you can tell if they are being fed. If they have rounded tummies and skin is plump, and you can usually see white in the bellies of newborns, they are fine. Unfed kits are thin and wrinkled very quickly, and probably wont feel very warm if it's very cold out. Extremities or even whole bodies start to turn bluish/purplish (I raise Calis and NZs so I'm not positive of the color of other breeds). But if she wasn't feeding them and they are 3 days old, you'd know by now. Mine won't usually last past 2 days not being fed.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 8, 2012)

Feww!! Thank you so much. They are plump warm and big bellies from the look. How long will it be till I  could  hold them to where the mother won't kill them?


----------



## Bunny-kids (Mar 8, 2012)

Is your doe super-nervous or something? What breed are they? It's going to depend. 

But my girls are all very laid-back. I sometimes (rarely) have a doe that will grumble or growl a bit (and I let them alone once I make sure kits are alive and eating) but normally I can handle them anytime if I wanted. Mine are outside though, so I don't take them out of the nest without reason, and return them quickly, until after they develop a good coat to keep them warm. 

My does pretty much don't care what scent I get on the babies though. They've never killed any (except a silly mama who laid on hers) . But it's wise to know your doe. I cant promise another would be ok with it. 

Sounds like she's taking care of them tho, and they are well fed. Congrats!


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 8, 2012)

she's not nervous. when I bought her ( a little over a month a go) at the feedstore she was as sweet as can be. i put her in with the buck and she seemed to become mean. Whenever i put my hand in the cage to feed or anything she would run the the door and grunt. So now with the babies i distract her with one hand do I can get a view of her kits


----------



## Bunny-kids (Mar 8, 2012)

Well, if she grumbles when you put your hand in the cage ... if it were me, I'd let her be. When they do that, i check the kits, do a quick count, make sure none are dead. I check every couple of days or so. Make sure she's feeding them. And otherwise I leave mama and babies alone if she obviously doesn't want me there. 

It won't be long at all before they have fur and are scrambling around, and I'm sure you can pick them up then with no problems from her. 

Rabbits CAN inflict a nasty bite. I'm not saying yours will, and mine never have, but it's something to be aware of if you think she's feeling threatened or territorial. 

If this is her first litter, it's best not to do things that will upset her. Many rabbit mothers don't know what to do the first time around, so if things are going well, it's probably best not to throw in any monkey wrenches. You may find she calms down after this litter too, and/or once she's been with you longer. It might not be an issue with future litters.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 8, 2012)

Alright  Thanks so much for all your help!!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 9, 2012)

I take them out and check even if the does is growling.  You need to make sure there aren't any dead kits or bloody shavings left in there.  Some does are really good at cleaning up and some aren't.


----------

